# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  راهنمایی برای خرید کتاب حسابان

## ali 221488

سلام دوستان من میخوام یه کتاب واسه تست بگیرم ممنون میشم بگید چه کتابی بگیرم سطح ام هم متوسطه میخوام تست ها استاندارد باشه یعنی خیلی سخت نباشه که بخوره تو ذوقم من کلاس 3وم هم هستم  پس وقت هم دارم  ....(یه کتاب هم واسه امتحان پایانی میخوام البته این خیلی هم مهم نیست چون اون کتابب تسته مهم تره بنظرم اگه اینم راهمایی کیند ممونم میشم )

----------


## irani

سلام دوست عزیز
کتابی که من برای حسابان پیشنهاد می کنم کتاب حسابان فار است که دارای درسنامه و سوالات تشریحی (برای امتحانات میان ترم و نهایی) و مجموعه ای کامل از تست های کنکور سراسری و آزاد و تالیفی.می توانید با کلیک کردن بر روی عکس زیر قسمتی از کتاب را دانلود کنید. موفق باشید

----------


## strider

من حسابان نشر الگو رو چند روز پیش خریدم و خیلی ازش راضی ام.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## alireza241

من هم کتاب تست نشرالگو رو خریدم ولی هنوز تستاشو ندیدم.

----------


## ali 221488

نه میخوام کتاب ها تست و تشریحی از هم جدا باشه با تشکر از دوستا کسی یه قسمت از فصل اول این کتاب رو داره نشر الگو رو میگم تستاش چجوریاس یه چیزی باشه که ادم ازش زده نشه خوبه میکرو طبقه بندی چجوری خوبه یا نه من خیلی سبز رو دیدم خیلی جالب نبود البته سطحی دیدم کتاب رو  

کانون ابی چجوریاس بنظر من خیلی تستاش قدیمی و تکراریه ممنون میشم بهترین کتاب در درس حسابان واسه کنکور رو پیشنهاد کنین 


من میخوام دو سالانه رو واسه امتحان نهایی بگیرم بنظزشما اینو بگیرم یا کتاب دیگه ای رو پیشنهاد میدین

----------


## J A V A D

من خودم گاج سفید داشتم راضی هم بودم وهستم ازش
نشر الگو واسه شروع یه خرده سخته(خیلی کم ،فقط یه ذره سخته)

----------


## mohamadbaha

من که مهروماه حسابان داشتم البته برای اموزش خیلی خوب بود....سطحش خوبه سخت نیست کل مطالب رو با اموزش خوب و جامع توضیح داده.( هر کسی یه نظری داره )

البته بهتره خودت یه چند روزی چندتا از کتاب هارو ببینی یعنی یه بخش رو مد نظرت بگیر بعد برو نگاه کن ببین کدوم بهتر توضیح داده.

اینم لینک حسابان نشر الگو.
نشر الگو | کتاب ها | حسابان - آموزش

----------


## ali 221488

الان کدوم کتاب مطابقت بیشتری با کنکور داره ؟

----------


## strider

خب دوستان ما موفق شدیم ایشون رو به خوبی گیج کنیم! :D
اینجوری نمیتونی تصمیم بگیری از چه کتابی استفاده کنی.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ali 221488

دوستان بالا خره من چه کتابی بگیرم

----------


## Riddler

> دوستان بالا خره من چه کتابی بگیرم


ببین عزیز درسته کتاب ها با هم تفاوت دارن ولی بدترینشون رو هم که بگیری و خوب کار کنی، نتیجه خوبی میگیری.

به نظر من وقتی رو مسئله های تشریحی به تسلط خوبی رسیدی برو سراغ تست.
برای تست هم کتاب های *میکروطبقه بندی* و *نشر الگو* رو پیشنهاد می کنم فقط بدون که *اگر یکیشو کامل کامل بخونی* در این صورت فرقی نمیکنه که کدومو میگیری زیاد هم حساس نشو مثلا نشر الگو رو خریدی و یکی بهت گفت میکروطبقه بندی بهتره یا برعکس، اصلا برات مهم نباشه و به کار خودت ادامه بده.

برای امتحان نهایی هم الآن زوده بعد از عید ، از اینترنت نمونه سؤال امتحان نهایی سال های قبل رو بگیر و حل کن،  همین کفایت می کنه الکی پول خودتو خرج نکن.

موفق باشی یاعلی

----------


## هومن

گاج سفید برای حسابان خوب است.

----------


## mahshad

به نظر من یا پرسمان گاج رو بخر یا سفیدشو من که خیلی سیز گرفتم سطحش بالاست

----------


## mahmoud.n

خوشخوان فول و کامل هست هم نهایی هم کنکور هم المپیاد و ...

----------

